# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  What Does Numerology and Lucid Dreaming Have To Do With Occupy Kansas City - Infoshop News

## Dream Guide Team

*What Does Numerology and Lucid Dreaming Have To Do With Occupy Kansas City**Infoshop News*WHAT DOES NUMEROLOGY, *LUCID DREAMING*, ETC. HAVE TO DO WITH OCCUPY KANSAS CITY Honestly, I just don't get it, so I am asking. Okay, that said, I have never figured that any of that stuff (including mysticism, spirituality, meditation) had anything to do *...***

----------

